# Project drawing table.



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

I know many people use sketch up to draw their projects. I still do mine the old fashioned way. Drawing them. I needed a table to do just that. I had some damaged and spare wood in my small shop. I did have to buy the top. I had planned on having the top even with the outside of the legs all the way around. I found out that would not work with the braces for the legs. Reason being when installing the braces I would crack the legs witht he screws. I moved them in which really made it better for putting the bottom on. It also gave me a place for a pencil holder on the front. I am still looking for a hinge to raise the top with and hold it in position. With the slanted front hinges are hard to find I thnk.


----------



## semaj (Apr 2, 2011)

Jigman, You have inspired me to make my own table. I too like to manually draw out my plans and now I have a great example of how it could look. Thanks.


----------



## rejames (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Great Reel! I believe I need one of these too!


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice thing about this table is you can usually find tables that people throw a way. I got my legs from a table someone gave me. It is also a no frills table but it can have trim added and change to suit ones own design. On mine I did not make the bottom lip very high, about 1/2 inch. I wish I had made it a little higher. I will make a change on it if I find I really need it a little higher. I am thinking of raising the lip a little higher on the right side for holding scrap paper for notes or calculating. I will see.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Reel...I dont know why but your table pushes all the buttons for me....maybe its simple lines or what?....well done........AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I like that, if I can just find a place for it. BTW I too draw my own projects I can do a lot of engineering that way.


----------



## whitesid (Sep 3, 2010)

I like your simple design. Over the years I found having some flat storage drawers to be invaluable. One will do, but a separate place for paper stock is nice. Here is one I have used in the family about 60 years. --whitesid


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Great idea, are you going to draw free-hand or are you going to use a T-square and draftsman triangles?


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Noob, I do both. I am thinking of making my own drawing tools. I will buy the triangles etc. I would like one that is square with the table that I can use to drawn horizontal lines. I do not have very much room on each side of the table where I have it place so a big T-Square is out of the question. For now I will use a ruler and triangles.

Whitsid now that is a very practical table and I do like the drawers. If I had the room I would have one like it. I think it would be great for laying plans out.


----------

